# Crystal River scallops & fishing



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We had planned on going to Port St. Joe before I saw the scallop count here on PFF. We switched it up and found a place in Crystal river. The scallops were everywhere. The first day we got there we only had 3 hours to scallop and we got about 5 gallons. Every other day we limited out. We have 11 bags full at home after eating scallops for every meal. SO GOOD!!! We also caught a few reds as a kicker. The one Zach is holding was about 1/2" away from being to big. Too bad for it!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Great water activity for kids! It looks like they are having fun.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------

